
Predictive Analytics: NeuralNet, Bayesian, SVM, KNN - aespinoza
http://horicky.blogspot.com/2012/06/predictive-analytics-neuralnet-bayesian.html
======
doug1001
I have always enjoyed reading this guy's blog-definitely worth a look. At
least from the posts i've looked at, the blog's primary themes are: (i)
_Machine Learning_ , with emphasis on concise explanation of the key
components, nearly always supported by reference to the key equations and
simple clear graphics; and (ii) _Distributed Processing_ in the context of BI
Infrastructure. I haven't read any posts in the latter category.

Straightforward explanation of the the key concepts of many of the major ML
rubrics by someone who clearly has a strong grasp of those concepts himself,
without diluting or "dumbing down" the content, but rather relying on simple
clear graphics to illustrate the subject matter--is always worth reading, no
matter how many times i have read the same content from other sources. Clear
explanations always give me a fresh perspective.

